# Cohiba (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime Cigar Review - The Godfather Of Cigars



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had the pleasure of smoking several of these over the past five years.This stick leaves absolutely nothing left to be desired after nubbing it...

Read the full review here: Cohiba (Cuba) Edicion Limitada 2004 Sublime Cigar Review - The Godfather Of Cigars


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Lucky! I can't even begin to think of how I'd even acquire something like that, aside from a trip to Canada


----------

